
Microsoft’s Latest Bad Idea? ARAX - Ruby-powered AJAX - luccastera
http://www.rubyinside.com/microsoft-arax-ruby-ajax-913.html
======
evdawg
Are you kidding me? How is being able to run Ruby in Silverlight a bad idea?

